# inexpensively and reliably.



## olegl (Jan 1, 2015)

The cheapest material PPR pipe production Turkey (SPK and pro aqwa). How often do you use it? In Russia, about 70% of the pipe is installed PPR. More recently started using PEX pipe.But only in new homes because they want to pay for expensive pipe is very small. In new buildings already included the cost of communications in price, most installers do not know how to put (


----------

